# Reliable Aquabid Sellers?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I've always wanted to purchase a nice betta off Aquabid but am always wary of the sellers and that they may just take the money and not send the fish or something. So those of you who have purchased and were pleased from your buy off Aquabid, who was your seller?


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Aquabid seller's I've used:
Chard56
Vanganator

Chard56 is from Missouri, Vanganator is from Milwaukee.

They're both really nice guys and they will ship the actual fish in the picture, not "some fish that looks like that".


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

there's a few breeders on this site that sell on ab
chard's one of them, martinismommy has several award winning lines, dragonlady has a couple coppers I've been stalking that are up right now, probably other's that I'm forgetting as well.
I've also gotten a fish from hopdiggity, she's a transhipper so I think hers are generally imported fish that people didn't pay her for, or maybe accidental extras or something, she's very good about communicating


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

I bought a halfmoon plakat from Ninebettas and he's been very healthy and as beautiful as pictured.


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for asking. I'm curious too.


----------



## hmboyz (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought bettas from ploybettas and aquastar71. they are both reliable and they have pretty nice bettas.


----------



## Serafina (Jun 19, 2011)

hmboyz said:


> I bought bettas from ploybettas and aquastar71. they are both reliable and they have pretty nice bettas.


Where did you get the white male in your avatar? He's beautiful.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

aquastar71
chard56
martinismommy
korwhord
Sirinutbettafarm
xmanbettas
Banleangbettas
Bettaakapes


----------



## RobertTheFish (Jun 6, 2011)

AWESOME TOPIC! OP, thanks for asking. 

I felt like I really got lucky with my 2 good sellers, but now I have a much broader horizon to try.

Thanks again!:lol:


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Hopdiggidy, elmo(has lots of numbers lol!) And 11m(more numbers) or something like that lol! The last two have lots of deltas, so check there for the names. They sell all kinds.


----------



## Loryen (Feb 16, 2011)

I've herd tons of good stuff about Canadianaquafarm... but only for Canucks


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Basement bettas is awesome to work with as well and has some very nice fish.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

elmo, really? I've been wondering about him/her b/c the pics are iffy but s/he lives in my state. i've had my eye on a cute little plakat double tail they're offering...


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Loryen said:


> I've herd tons of good stuff about Canadianaquafarm... but only for Canucks



lol everytime i see their fish I get mad cause there's a couple I want but can't order from them :lol:


----------

